# How far can banks shares fall?



## p45 (7 Jul 2008)

As I write B o I shares are at 5.07.  I think in April they were just under 10 euros a share.  How far can these shares go without a collapse?  And as for bargin buys, I though 6 euro 2 weeks ago was a good buy.  Now is 3.50 euro a reality for B o I?


----------



## p45 (7 Jul 2008)

sorry, please remove clubman


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

Just like this thread:

Irish Airlines - worth buying?

I am closing this one too.


----------

